# HELP! G28 Engine Speed Sensor



## GerTT (Apr 8, 2016)

Tried to start the TT today engine turning over but not starting.
When I scanned it with Vagcom I got a G28 engine speed sensor code.

Is the engine speed sensor and crankshaft sensor the same thing?

Is this the part I need? TT's a 2003 180 ARY engine code.

http://www.mister-auto.ie/en/sensor-cra ... 0!199.html

So pissed off this happend today, day befor christmas eve.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes speed sensor & crank shaft position sensor is the same thing & Audi Part No. is correct.
Hoggy.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

I am guessing when you crank the revs stay at zero? (VCDS or dash)


----------



## watersbluebird (Oct 26, 2015)

That is an engine speed sensor and is located near the oil filter, under the car. The crankshaft position sensor is in the timing belt cover, left of the engine:


----------



## watersbluebird (Oct 26, 2015)

And would the engine speed sensor stop the car from starting?


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

No crankshaft sensor at flywheel, camshaft sensor at top.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

watersbluebird said:


> And would the engine speed sensor stop the car from starting?


Hi, Yes, a good test is no rpm rise on Tacho, when spinning none starting engine over.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

watersbluebird said:


> That is an engine speed sensor and is located near the oil filter, under the car. The crankshaft position sensor is in the timing belt cover, left of the engine:


Hi, That pic is the Camshaft position sensor not the crankshaft/engine speed sensor.
Hoggy.


----------



## GerTT (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, I'll check the tacho in the morning.
I have an older version of Vagcom will this show in the engine speed measuring block also?

This problem started sudenly after I had used a bluetooth obd connector I bought from eBay, I cant see how this could cause the problem though.

Checked the fuses and could'nt see anything blown.

After I unplugged the bluetooth OBD (small blue elm 327) I plugged in my vagcom cable and hooked it up to the laptop got no other errors other than the G28.

I hope its just coincidence the problem occoured at this time.

Any one else have any issues with eBay obd bluetooth connectors?


----------



## GerTT (Apr 8, 2016)

Turned the engine over this morning and the rev needle moves up to around 400 rpm on cranking, should this be happening with a broken engine speed sensor. I went through the fuses again, all looks ok.

Could the CSS code be a symptom rather than the cause.

Also tried the spare key but no joy.

VAGCOM reads no other codes.

If i pull the top line on the fuel rail and turn the ignition to on I should see fuel right?


----------



## GerTT (Apr 8, 2016)

Check Vagscope and its showing engine speed on cranking. Still no starting though.

Any help with the next direction to take would be appreciated.


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Can you hear the fuel pump priming when you turn the key before you engage the starter? Should be able to hear it as its under the rear seat on the drivers side.

Stevie


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Sounds like you have a reading from crank sensor. Like the others check fuel and ignition


----------



## GerTT (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for the help, I'll check for fueling in the morning, the g28 error code sent me in the wron direction by the looks of it.

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Iirc there was a post about the ignition barrel that prevents starting?


----------



## GerTT (Apr 8, 2016)

Got this sorted, turned out to be a bad connection at the fuel pump. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Great, well done - nice to get it sorted


----------



## jinx61 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey guys. I seem to be having the same problem. Got no revs and I did have an error p0322 I think. I went to order an engine speed sensor but they asked if I wanted the one with the cable? He said the cable is the crank sensor. And doesn't have the non cable in stock. Can I use the cabled one as the engine speed sensor? Also does anyone have a picture of it please. Thanks


----------



## jinx61 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey guys. I seem to be having the same problem. Got no revs and I did have an error p0322 I think. I went to order an engine speed sensor but they asked if I wanted the one with the cable? He said the cable is the crank sensor. And doesn't have the non cable in stock. Can I use the cabled one as the engine speed sensor? Also does anyone have a picture of it please. Thanks


----------



## Alan789 (Apr 18, 2013)

My BAM engine speed sensor was intermittent in that it stopped working when the engine was hot, and only happened on hot days in traffic jams. It put the engine into limp mode which limited the max engine speed. I had exactly the same issue with a 97 Passat a few years back, which had the same G28 part number.


----------

